# Best way to do a water change in a fry tank?



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got my 2.5g minibow set up with a dozen or so guppy fry in it. It's got the filter running (with a sponge over the intake), but how do I go about a water change with out sucking up or scooping out the fry?


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Unless you have to vacuum the tank, just take an air stone ( place it in the tank ) and length of airline tubing ( hey its only a small tank  ). I use an air line only for cleaning up the bottom of my fry tank. 
Set the air stone up from the bottom and drain into a 5 gallon bucket . I fill the same way by putting a 1 gallon container above the tank for refilling.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

I just vacuum the top portion of the tank. The fries swim back to the bottom so I don't vacuum them accidently . What smart fish ^^. But if you need to vacuum the bottom, I just put them in a smaller tank for the time being then put them back when the bottom cleaning is done . Hopefully this helps a little?


----------



## fishclubgirl (Apr 29, 2010)

You can also use a clear turkey baster to get out debris. Works great and you can see if you scoop up fry. Or you can put a old nylon over the airtube too...


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Clever idea with the air stone Aquaman!
I think trying to scoop out a dozen or so fry would be a PIA.

Turkey baster for the bottom would be good! I've got a handy dandy fish/turtle baster 

Thanks for the ideas guys!


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i used to siphon water out of my hob filter when i was raising fry for large water changes and use an airline hose as a siphon with a skinny aluminum tube attached to it to suck debris from the bottom of the tank but any kind of ridgid tube will work 
i dont know if thats the kind of filter your using with your sponge but if it is it really speeds things up


----------



## SnailPuffer (Jun 19, 2010)

or you could use a divider to herd all the frys on one side and do the vacuuming... then guide your frys to another side and vacuum the rest of the tank...


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I get a dollar store nylon stocking and rubber band it over my regular syphon.


----------



## gwcana (Apr 22, 2010)

fishclubgirl said:


> You can also use a clear turkey baster to get out debris. Works great and you can see if you scoop up fry. Or you can put a old nylon over the airtube too...


+1 Though I never used nylon cause I wanted to get all the debris out. You have to move very slowly. Once the water currents pick up...it'll take forever for the debris to settle down again.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

I would scoop water out with a cup and pour it into a sock or make sure there is no fish before dumping out. a 2.5g is tiny.... alternatively get a piece of acrylic tube and attach and air line hose on it that way you suck minimal water out into the bucket without any fry!!


----------

